# the mr 'dont' know it all property manager



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Got called out, last Saturday, to a old building with 2 different problems.. one with the steam vapor vaccum heating system and other with domestic hot water pump between the heater and storage tank. 
Knowily him for 5 years as a blow hard know it all, he wanted the domestic 3 pieces pump bearing assy replaced on the pump, told him whoever put the pump unit in did it wrong as its was a iron pump which bronze or stainless steel was the correct way to go and also... he cut me off by saying he doesn't care because the one that been the had been working before he took over the building.. told him I refuse to undermine my workmanship to save a few dollars and have another wrong unit crap out and by the way... cut me off again and saying use the new part that laying on the floor ( other used the motor from it) . Told him because the color matched doesn't means it the right part. Then asked me if brought one along.. told him its late Saturday afternoon and supply houses are closed.. ( he a big Home Depot customer and think the supply houses hours are the same). Told him that he have a bigger issue than the freakin circ pump, the steam vaccum pump hurling water chamber is rusted thru and that's is a major concern with money and heating system already started..
So comes Monday, gave me okay to replace the circ pump with smaller stainless steel one and I was corrected, the wrong pump was also piped in backward but he would let me finished but it will be on the statement for his boss to see... fookin azzhole.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Ain't plumbing grand.


----------

